

Hookers turning Airbnb apartments into temporary brothels - lmg643
http://nypost.com/2014/04/14/hookers-using-airbnb-to-use-apartments-for-sex-sessions/

======
mathattack
It seems like Airbnb helped out the person, but I can't see this not happening
more frequently. It's like an inverse network effect - 10 times the customers,
10 times the wrong things, and 10 times the people who care about bad things
happening.

Clearly I'm in the minority - I'm curious how others think.

